# Priceless......



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

ABGA enrty fees: $140
Tank of gas: $110
Prep hours: 14
Driving time for both days of shows: 8 hours
Placing dead last in most of my classes: PRICELESS!!!

Oh well, I met some really nice people and I enjoyed myself. That's what its all about.

My little 4 week old buckling did place 3rd out of 7 in the first show, but he was last in the next 2 shows....he was the smallest. The 2nd 2 judges didnt judge him on his conformation, in my opinion, they just started at the largest and went down the line to the smallest. (I hope that doesnt sound like sour grapes!) 
My 2 does faired a little better: in the first show, they were 3rd and 4th (out of 4) the judge didnt think they were feminine enough. Then they were placed 4th and 6th in the 2nd show (9 does in class), and 3rd and 4th (7 does) in the 3rd show. 
My 3-6 month old buck was dead last in all his shows....not NEARLY as big as all his competition. 
Here are a few photos. I only have the one of my does...I handed a kid my camera and thats all I got! I forgot to take random photos of all the HUGE goats that were there.


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

The does in the bottom 2 pictures were 0-3 months.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I think you have some really nice looking Boers :hug: 

Sorry you didn't get the placings with them that you had wanted, but I'm sure the experience itself with the show was enjoyable :hug: 
Better luck next time :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha! Dont you just love it! I was at a show where me & a friend exchanged last place in a few classes. It got to be a joke actually. We all pay judges & ABGA but the comraderie is wonderful!
It's wonderful to be seen with your goats. Even if they dont do well. Folks notice, they pay attention to your attitude. They even notice your goats. 
I have made sales not because they they did great but because we were there. Its a good way of getting your name out.

Love your tude!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad that you meet some nice people and had fun.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sorry the placings weren't better, I think your goats look GREAT! I'm glad you had a wonderful time, and hope you get the placings you want next time out


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well you might not have done as well as you wanted to but your goats look great and I hope you had a good time.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They DO look great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... a pretty expensive day... :shocked: 

I find that... when a really young boer... no matter if they are exceptional like yours....is placed in a class.. with all older in age kids...like the one you entered..... is so unfairly thrown back because of it.... It looks like to me... the judge didn't know much about nice boers ...... sorry you didn't do better...I see you should of.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks like you some lovely young stock -- I don't judge Boers, but with pygmies, I have to judge goats as _they are today_. So I may have a lovely young prospect who I am certain will develop into an awesome goat, but it's the youngest in the class and may not have the muscling/ depth of body/ bone density of the others, so I can't move it up the line. That doesn't mean that I don't use younger animals. A couple of weeks ago, my jr champion was in the 4-6 month class (junior does are under 2 years and unfreshened), just for her age and size, she had the most going for her : correct tracking, overall balance, width and depth in relation to her size, etc. But glad you had fun and I think your goats look great!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Personally, I think you have great looking boers. I know how it feels when a judge places your goat last because they are the smallest or youngest. It doesn't seem like they are really judging them. Whatever though, there is always next year! Lol. Good luck in advance.


----------

